# URGENT Malamute in KY, going to be PTS tomorrow



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Can anyone help this boy??? He sounds amazing! I just heard about him on one of my rescue lists and it is breaking my heart. Anyone in KY care to help? He only has until tomorrow. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13852159

Please contact the rescue directly as I have no further information.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not in the area, but I'm bumping this in hopes that someone in a position to help may see it.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I told my cousin (she has been looking for a Northern breed dog), but she wants a puppy...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

He made it out of there!!  Northern Lights Sled Dog Rescue pulled him. I'm so happy!


----------

